

IBeacon Battery Drain on Apple vs. Android: A Technical Report - kator
http://www.aislelabs.com/reports/ibeacon-battery-drain-iphones/

======
kator
Interesting write-up, I've been doing some iBeacon research and didn't think
about the effect of ranging multiple beacons at one time causing such a
dramatic effect on battery.

